# Recovering



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

I think I'm recovering. I feel a little bit more like myself. I'm starting to ignore my dr/dp and it helps quiet a bit.
Not coming on here helps too.

Things I tried;
Kundalini stretches.
Emdr.
Body scans.

Even though I still feel weird I feel better.


----------



## ama_zng (Jan 5, 2016)

That's great news


----------



## opti (Jan 30, 2016)

Congrats dear


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey i'm feel better too but i think its not recover. But when you said ... Great


----------

